# Explain Lorenzo Zurzolo 's appeal to me



## Preston (May 30, 2021)

Scleral show with droopy eyelids,Incel tier recessed chin, short jaws, flat browridge, borderline boneless. Literally just a slightly above average Italian with good coloring that's it. Doesn't even look that good in unfrauded selfies and candids plus he's a framecel


----------



## Preston (May 30, 2021)

@Toska


----------



## Latebloomer10 (May 30, 2021)

White + blue eyes+ thick brows =instant slayer


----------



## Chadeep (May 30, 2021)

He looks evil


----------



## Preston (May 30, 2021)

Chadeep said:


> He looks evil


Bruh


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 30, 2021)

hes mainly famous for his role in that italian netflix show and most girls who lust over him are italians, so enough said

but practically it's niche because of his eye area, but when you cut his hair short he looks even more shit.

also you can never be unattractive with short midface


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (May 30, 2021)

it's the mysterious look ngl


----------



## herring (May 30, 2021)

pheno


----------



## Clark69 (May 30, 2021)

PSL warped too many autists head around thinking they're the new experts of beauty

He is clearly a gl chad


----------



## Deleted member 9090 (May 30, 2021)

i look a lot like him its freaky lol


----------



## Deleted member 6273 (May 30, 2021)

status halo, he's above average but not like 6psl ffs,


----------



## JamesHowlett (May 30, 2021)

Listing off features like a checklist is literal PSL Autism.

A normal functioning person would look at the whole picture and deduce that he’s a good looking guy that would appeal to females.


----------



## Sny (May 30, 2021)

Those thick and dark high arched shaped brows def carries his eye area(not the fucking sclera show, stop coping with that baboons, that will only work if the other features are good enough so that it isn't much of a problem).


----------



## Deleted member 756 (May 30, 2021)

He has great harmony, good bones and status


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (May 30, 2021)

overrated he looks like anakin skywalker


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 30, 2021)

He's the quintessential dark triad bad boy

Those eyes halo that dark triad look

Also he was a bad boy in that Netflix show which haloed him a lot


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (May 30, 2021)

Eyes + Pheno + Status + Not curry


----------



## RoundHouse (May 30, 2021)

Newone said:


> overrated


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (May 30, 2021)

explain me Lorenzo Zurzolo appeal


shit frame, shit height and HTN face at best. Why do girls drool over him? Someone can't be carried this hard only by status. My cousin said he looks average.




looksmax.org





pajeet shitskin curry stealing my threads


----------



## DesperadoRatado (May 30, 2021)

instead of over analyzing every little single feature look at the bigger pictures

he looks good end of thread


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Preston (May 30, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> explain me Lorenzo Zurzolo appeal
> 
> 
> shit frame, shit height and HTN face at best. Why do girls drool over him? Someone can't be carried this hard only by status. My cousin said he looks average.
> ...


I swear I didn't see that thread.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (May 30, 2021)

his jaw projection is really good


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 15, 2021)

JFL my sister's HTB friend is seeing a guy who looks similar except his eyes aren't that "sleepy"


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jul 15, 2021)

htn


----------



## Sny (Jul 15, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> View attachment 1156474
> View attachment 1156475
> View attachment 1156476
> 
> ...


Sooner or later my eye area might be similar to his(minus eye colour)...


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jul 15, 2021)

Top tier colouring, compact midface, great hair, top tier eyebrows, amazing eye area I don’t care what psl says about hunter eyes, also his bones aren’t that bad htn bones 

but like others said it’s stupid to analyse individual features, he looks great and that is that


----------



## Lolcel (Oct 1, 2021)

He has a tired drunk looking eye area but still has the most important eye features to not failo him hard at the same time 

Hence gives an impression of a mysterious guy stereotype due to his eyes

Don't know how to explain it better


----------



## Xangsane (Oct 1, 2021)

Deleted member 13094 said:


> htn


Cope


----------



## Lolcel (Oct 2, 2021)

I found something interesting
Look at his doppleganger, Saul
Doesnt look half as good
Very same features





The only differences i can observe are lower FWHR and downward grown droopy zygos, lesser Pfl more roundish eyes

Brutal


----------



## Deleted member 16110 (Nov 29, 2021)

He's chad idgaf


----------

